# Happy Birthday Zombie-F



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Happy Birthday Dave! 
I hope your day is super special and filled with Halloween boos 
And slinky black cats, and flying bats, and ghosties & witches too
And all the things that make you smile, is my birthday wish to you!










Happy Birthday to the mad genius who brought this wonderful place to life. You are the James Barrie of cyberspace and this is our _Neverland_! Thank you ZF for all the you do and all that you are.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dave! Thanks for all you do!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Dave!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy birthday!!! :jol::jol::jol::jol:


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Z! May everyone behave on the forum today


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Zombie-F! Hope your day is awesome!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday ZF!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy birthday to ya!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday and thank you for everything you do for each & every one of us!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes a Big Happy Birthday to you ZF.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

happy birthday, hope you had a wonderful day


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Belated Happy Birthday, ZF!


----------

